# Canadian Bacon  for Easter



## jrod62 (Apr 6, 2012)

Got a Pork Loin.  Cut it in half, smoke one half and the other half went  into the cure brine for 10 days.








here it is with some rub on it.







got my AMNPS going







started with lot of white smoke and within few minutes it went down to nice blue smoke. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





well forgot to get a picture of the CB in the smoker. will get one before I take it off my side firebox smoker and

put it in my UDS. going to cold smoke it for 4 or 5 hours then move it to the UDS and smoke it to 140 IT.


----------



## alblancher (Apr 6, 2012)

Waiting on the Qview!


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello? Q view? LOL


----------



## jrod62 (Apr 6, 2012)

put it in the UDS after 5 hours of cold smoke . got the IT up to 130 right now







here the CB with some Bottom round roast that for dinner tonight. (got another post going on them) so you

might have seen these pictures in that one.







be back later.............


----------

